# E.G. Simmons Park



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey man, I'd head south out of Simmons and fish all of Cockroach area. Jigs with soft plastics, gold spoon, Mirrodine, and if ur good with a cast net you can load up on bait at the larger nav towers in the bay, weather permitting. There really is not that much to catch in Simmons itself but every now and then I'll get a red or trout or bazillion lady fish. Cockroach is pretty big, if you go even farther south you will hit port manatee but be very careful fishing that area as you will need a special permit to fish within 600ft or something from the spoil island on the outside of the port. It's constantly patrolled by the police and they will bust ur ass and not care that you didn't know. Even further south is Bishops Harbor which has some really nice flats to fish.

If it were winter I'd say go north and fish the power plant flow but it's not winter.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Caught a few snook a couple of weeks ago in the canal leading past Bahia Beach/Little Harbor. Since it's the weekend, be prepared for the armada of jet skis, pontoon boats, sandbar people, etc. Be alert, some of those guys have no courtesy/knowledge. Annoying at best and dangerous at worst.


----------

